# im new to all of this so just bear with me please



## faith2007 (Sep 22, 2009)

I've had betta fish before I've just never bred them. How do u know when its breeding time and do u go about putting the male and females together?


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Breeding takes a LOT of preparation and commitment. I do not recommend breeding unless you completely know what your doing. 

A few good sites for breeding bettas are:

Bettatalk.com
and 
Bettysplendens.com


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Hello and welcome to FishForum. I agree with doggyhog. It takes a lot of research and planning to breed your bettas. The pair needs to be conditioned, you need a proper breeding tank and lots of containers to put the babies in when they get old enough. They'll need to be put in individual containers.The two sites that doggyhog mentioned have very good info.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

And you can visit my site (in my signautre) as well. And I love to answer questions so you can always ask me too


----------



## loppy656 (Jul 31, 2009)

Yep, You could aslo go one the other breading betta formes and see what they have to say. Don't get discureged by the things people say but it dose require alot of resurch and time so when you breed I would do it over the summer or a brake that lasts for a while. Also make shure you have a good pair to breed.(Don't use fish if they are sick or look sick.)


----------



## loppy656 (Jul 31, 2009)

Are you going to sell the fry? You need to eather keep them or sell (some or most) them
(Just to tell you, you might hve more then 100 fry)


----------



## RoseyD (Jul 12, 2009)

Ok, I'm trying to understand betta genetics - and dominant/recessive traits. 

At some point - not yet - I may decide to try breeding two of my loves. 

How does one choose which ones? 

I only have crowntail and veiltail females. 
for males- I have a deltatail, 2 HM, a crowntail, and 2 kings.

What are the dominant and recessive tail types?

for veiltail girls, I have a cellophane, several red, some white with marbling, a light yellow, a pastel white-pink with red fins - and a couple of blues with face-masks.

I have crowntail girls - several blues with face masks, a white with blue fins, a red/purple girl, 

hmmm... males - 

the delta - irridescent? white - with light pink undershade?
the crowntail - green and blue mix body, black mask, mix blue and red tail.
Lancelot - HM - tourquoise, mustard yellow, some navy markings around fins, and a face mask
Gawain - HM - chocolate with some blue metallic running along body - with lighter colored fins with some light green tint.
Tristan - Veiltail - metallic colored pink body, red fins
Robin - Veiltail - green and blue body with mask, green, blue and red fins. 
Arthur - King betta - white with tourquoise and some marbling, red and blue fins
Richard - King betta - multi blues with face mask, red and blue tail. 

So how does it work exactly? who would be dominant? who'd be recessive? and how would I know who to match?


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Ask Mr Vampire, he knows all about that stuff.


----------



## RoseyD (Jul 12, 2009)

Yes... If Mr V. hangs out anywhere, it's here.  

I found one site that was describing the different colors - and it was saying if you breed cellophanes, you'd get the most chance of albinos. So I am wondering what Pearl (Cello - vt) mixed with Gallahad (iri- white - dT) would make? 

It's interesting to consider how the various mixes would translate into fry. 

I don't have another tank to do breeding though, so this is more a philosophical question than planning, at this point.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

RoseyD, you listed a lot of masks. First: a mask means that only the iridescence can go all over the head. Any other color dosen't count as a mask, just an FYI.

Ok so recessive genes in tails are DTs, and somewhat HMs and Deltas. Dominants are VT and CT. 

In colors Cambodian is recessive as well as White.


----------



## RoseyD (Jul 12, 2009)

Ok, I thought that any full different colored facial coloring was a mask... 

So, example - my Viola - pretty bright blue girl with black face... the translation given means - she doesn't have a mask? 

I have a lot of fish that have different colored faces. Viola's black, Glory's is grey. King Richard - black... Lancelot has some sort of half 'colored' face going on... 

back to breeding genetics question - the example I posed - Cellophane VT matched with iridescent white DT - since most of the colors are recessive, and DT as well ... would this mean that there'd be no fry? or only VT tails would breed through? would all the fry be 'recessive' white/ cello mixed? 

Honestly, I'm feeling the urge to test this... I may need to get myself another tank. 

How long can fry be kept in 'one' tank? and are they always sellable so I can get rid of them?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

DT is recessive so the first bacth would have all VT fish. If you inbreed the next generation would have 50% DTs.

Not sure about the color. Maybe a more white tinted cello? Fry can be kept in one tank as long as they get along. I reccomend you get a 20 gallon tub, since they're cheap and only a little bit bigger than ten gallons.


----------



## andakin (Aug 10, 2009)

MrVampire181 said:


> DT is recessive so the first bacth would have all VT fish. If you inbreed the next generation would have 50% DTs.
> 
> Not sure about the color. Maybe a more white tinted cello? Fry can be kept in one tank as long as they get along. I reccomend you get a 20 gallon tub, since they're cheap and only a little bit bigger than ten gallons.



if DT is a recessive trait then believe the second generation will yield 25%, not 50%.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

andakin said:


> if DT is a recessive trait then believe the second generation will yield 25%, not 50%.


Ooops. My mistake. You're right


----------



## RoseyD (Jul 12, 2009)

hmmm.... and what about white dt with yellow VT? ... is yellow considered the more dominant color?


----------



## RoseyD (Jul 12, 2009)

I am considering ... since Arthur died last weekend - I could attempt moving Richard into the 30 gallon - and, the girls out of the 20g long into the 20g high with the otos/cories...

That would give me an open 20g long - that I could turn into a breeding tank - then, remove the parents and keep the fry in there... 

But that tank is set up as a planted tank so I will really have to decide whether to 'break it down' or leave it planted and more natural for them all... hmmmmm.... 

not that I'm even settled on who to attempt breeding...


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Another potential breeder! YAY! lol


----------



## iheartmyfishies (Sep 14, 2009)

Yay for betta babies! I would never be able do breed. I just wouldn't be able to keep up with the fry's demands. (Much less have the money or time)


----------

